# My setups



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Right now I have two setups going on - I have my 3 girls in a 20 gallon tank with 2 stories of topper (it's over 3 feet tall total, and has full floors), and then Curly is in a 10 gallon tank until I get a different cage (he's still pretty small though).

I've been looking at different methods of making cages, and really like the whole cube stuff idea, so I might give that a go. Are the holes too big for rats though?

Also - in your setups, do you have a "litterbox" or do you have Carefresh (or the equilivent) in the whole bottom?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I put about two handfulls of aspen bedding in the bottams of all of my cages also i use old rags and stuff


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to use Carefresh and I put it all through the bottom of the cage.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I also cover the bottem of the pan w/ carefresh so the pee is absorbed. But my girls do go poo in a corner litter box filled with bird litter. 

I believe the squares on the cubes are 1x1", if your girls can fit thro that you should concider something else. I like the cubes, but they can be hard to keep clean. You should cover the bottem of the floors w/ tile or something that is easy to wipe clean. But you can also use rags on the hard surface.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Tanks are by no means acceptable living conditions for rats  They should only be used for young litters, or ailing/recovering rats. A 20 gallon tank isn't even large enough to hold one rat, let alone 2. And a 10 gallon should never be used for any reason.

If the grids you're talking about are the Organize-It cubes, than yes, the holes are very large. Even my adult males could get their whole heads through the wire spacing.

Check out Martin's Cages. For three rats, I would suggest the R-695.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I am aware of all of this - if I had the funds right now, I would have bigger housing for anyhow. I don't need you to judge me or be snippy with me.

The girls are never down in the actual tank part of their setup unless they're eating or going to the bathroom, but up in the upper levels. They are still young and have plenty of room to run around right now. The topper on the 20 gallon is about the side of the R-695, too.

I went and bought some metal mesh shelving things to make a cage for the two boys to hold over until I can afford something better.

Curly is fine in his tank right now - he's only 8 weeks old, recovering from some injuries, and is very comfortable and my room is very well ventilated.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Honestly, why did you get rats if you can't afford proper housing?


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

We can't all afford to fork out $200 for some extravagant setup. The boys are now in a very large, trileveled cage that I've put together. Right now I'm broke because I just took two of them to the vet yesterday. 

I take good care of my animals, thanks. If you saw how my fish and cats lived, you wouldn't be giving me this 3rd degree. 

I don't need to be attacked, thanks.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually, I'm not attacking you in the least. I just don't understand why you didn't get proper housing BEFORE purchasing the rats. You need to have everything setup and ready before your new animals come home.

Since when do proper rat cages cost $200? For a good-quality cage from Martin's Cages that can fit up to 6 rats, you're looking at only $120.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Half of my rats I didn't purchase - I had them dumped on me.

And I have half girls, half boys - I'm not putting them all together. 

I've been advised to just ignore you by several members, so, have a good night.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Why ignore me? All that I'm saying is fact. Go ahead and look up everything I'm saying if you'd like. Go to Martinscage.com - there AREN'T any $200 rat cages. Google "rat cage calculator" and put in the dimensions for both a 20 gallon and a 10 gallon - neither are large enough for the rat(s) you have in them. In fact, just in case you don't feel like looking up a cage calculator, I'll do it for you.

For a 20 gallon, you can only fit one rat in it.
For a 10 gallon, I get the result, "This cage is too small for an adult rat."

You just choose to ignore me because I'm telling you you're doing something wrong. Although I'm right, you'd rather just pretend to not hear it.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

My god night she is doing the best she can lay off!!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Okay, everyone who's flipping out over this is insane. Simply because I mention someone's doing something wrong, doesn't mean I'm attacking them. 

Seriously, grow up.

Moreover, it's not as though anything I'm saying is judgmental or pure opinion. I'm stating *facts*.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

but you are stating them in a way that makes you see arogant and judgemental in my opinion .... just stating what i see


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I see someone just putting out there that something is wrong.

Night isn't as rude as all of you seem to make her out to be. You just continue to take what she says negatively.

****, if she was just trying to attack someone her message would sound way different and she wouldn't have given any way to solve the problem.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

But Chivahn only posted about her set ups and asked questions about making new cages - she didn't ask for opinions on what she currently has. I understand that Night only cares that all rats are treated well and have the best that life can bring, but it's not really her place to berate people because they can't/don't keep their rats up to her standards.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

i don't think night is attacking anyone at all. she is right, tanks are terrible for rats. and cages to fit three rats in aren't that expensive if you know where to look, i got mine for $45 (although i'm planning on upgrading).


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Guys chill out, Night wasn't attacking anyone. she's *trying* to help, and dosn't deserve to have everyone jumping down her throat. She has ALOT of good information and knows what she's doing, and I personally would have to agree 110% with all the information she's given in this thread.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

DonnaK said:


> but it's not really her place to berate people because they can't/don't keep their rats up to her standards.


Thos aren't *her* standards, they are *standards for healthy living*.

(edit) Also, I haven't seen her berate anyone, she's just stated what's bad for the rat and stated her logic. I certainly agree that you should have a cage before you get a rat. But unbeknownst to Night the rats were "dumped" on Chivahn, which is an understandable scenario of not having a cage before getting a rat.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Vixie said:


> DonnaK said:
> 
> 
> > but it's not really her place to berate people because they can't/don't keep their rats up to her standards.
> ...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Vixie said:


> DonnaK said:
> 
> 
> > but it's not really her place to berate people because they can't/don't keep their rats up to her standards.
> ...


And one last thing before I drop the matter... I've always liked you, Vixie, but please don't patronize me because I used a bad choice of words on my comment. I do know what the standards are for healthy living.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i kept my boys in an aquarium for quiet some time it was HUGE and had plenty of ventilation and they thrived it in i had rat kept in there all of his life he lived to be almost four! it depends on how often you clean it and how much air flow it has a tank can work if you set it up properly and clean it every day! **** my iriquois preffered the tank rather than the wire cage!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Stephanie said:


> i kept my boys in an aquarium for quiet some time it was HUGE and had plenty of ventilation and they thrived it in i had rat kept in there all of his life he lived to be almost four! it depends on how often you clean it and how much air flow it has a tank can work if you set it up properly and clean it every day! **** my iriquois preffered the tank rather than the wire cage!


Yet, a ten gallon aquarium isn't really adequate.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

DonnaK said:


> Vixie said:
> 
> 
> > DonnaK said:
> ...


I was not trying to patronize you, if you worded it wrong, I understand. It really was how you said she was pushing "her standards" on everyone that pushed me, because those truly aren't just one person's preferences, it's reccomended the world over.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Vixie said:


> I was not trying to patronize you, if you worded it wrong, I understand. It really was how you said she was pushing "her standards" on everyone that pushed me, because those truly aren't just one person's preferences, it's reccomended the world over.


Thank you


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

If you absolutely _must_ keep your rats in a tank, make sure it's a 50 gallon or, preferably, larger. Ten or twenty gallon tanks are too small to house any rat, and should only be used for ailing/recovering rats.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Chivahn said:


> We can't all afford to fork out $200 for some extravagant setup.


My Martin's cost 88 dollars plus shipping and handling and insurance.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*takes a deep breath* Dang i guess i Missed a lot, I'm sorry if you feel like Night is attacking you, a lot of people feel that way and i agree sometimes she says things in a way that sound hurtful. I mean knowone wants to be told they are a bad owner or that they aren't doing the right thing. My friend have a 150 Gallon take she wants to keep her rats in and i'm going to help her save up to get a topper (unless i can push her into a "real" cage). I have a girl have lives in a tank with a topper but the topper is HUGE and i clean the tank every 2 days and deep clean every 3 days. I don't believe you were doing anything wrong, Maybe you just didn't know that tanks aren't always good or that some people don't approve of tanks. You had no idea (i'm asuming ).


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

my aquarium can fit my two kids in it LOL they are seven and five and they can both sit comfortably in it you are right though a ten gallon isn't adequate if i HAD to keep one in quarrintine in something like that i would keep one per and i would clean it like three times a day though i have like three spare cages for that


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

I have tanks. My two main tanks are large, 2ft by 4ft. I have tons of toys and tubes and hamocks and igloos in them. You can make tanks work, as long as you're good about cleaning. I take out old food, stir the bedding around, and take out the wetter spots daily, and change the bedding completely every threee days or so. In the summer, I have clip on fans that I aim onto one of their hammocks so they have a stay-cool option. Maybe tanks aren't what everybody recommends, but they work for us. I also have a play tank and have a tent we all play in. I am devoted to providing a fun, safe, and stimulating environment for my ratties. As with any home, you just need to make sure everyone has enough room.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yea I had a 50 gal with a three story tank topper at first, it was a pain in the butt to clean so I gave the tank to my BF for his Bearded Dragon and he got me a REAL cage, lol. I love it.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Years ago I had some rats(before I learned all this good info from you guys) and I kept them in an aquarium....I don't really like them because my rats were always sneezing and their cage was Very hard to keep clean and not smelling like pee. It didn't help that I was supposed to have two boys and it ended up being a girl and a boy....stupid pet store...I'm sure you guys can figure out what went on from there. 

If you have a large room and can get large aquariums that's good....but I don't have a lot of space so i prefer my superpet cage....Night you used to have it. It is easier to clean and I can keep it clean and fresh for my ratties. But that is just my personal opinion and I'm sure plenty of rat parents provide great homes using aquariums....I'm just not very good at it! 

I think when you post on here you should expect some opinions....ratty parents are just saying what they think is best and trying to help you provide the best life for your ratties. You can choose to use the opinions and advice or just ignore it....we're all protective of our babies and love them bunches so we all just want the best for them!


----------

